# Regis 10-26-1992 to 08-09-2008



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

RIP sweet boy I miss you & love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

R.I.P. sweet little Regis.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers for little Regis and hugs to you. Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP Sweet Lil Regis

(((hugs mom)))


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Godspeed, little guy.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.

R.I.P. Sweet Regis and run free.

~Jackie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hugs to you (((((HUGS))))))

Run free sweet Regis!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss

Run free and sleep softly little man


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, little Regis.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your less. Godspeed sweet Regis. Such a precious pup.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Regis.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of sweet Regis, play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for the loss of Regis, RIP dear Regis.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*RIP SWEET REGIS*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope your sadness is softened by your memories. When Regis arrived at the Bridge, I'm sure our Bridge Babies were there to greet him. I love his folded ear! Ike's ear is always doing that.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Regis. keep the memories alive and he will be with you always.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! It is never easy, try to find peace in the love you gave sweet Regis.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Run free, sweet boy, run free.

So sorry.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was adorable. Rest in peace Regis. You were loved.


----------

